

The simple issue tracker(collaboration tool) for non-programmer - motokiyanase

I built a issue tracking tool which focused on
user-intarface that works for non-programmer as well.<p>There are wiki and chat functions too for remote workers collaboration.I would love some feedback on whether or not the concept resonates.<p>You can check it out at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hyla.io&#x2F; and LIKE us at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;hyla.io<p>You&#x27;ll get a free startup account for signing up.<p>Thoughts? Comments? Suggestions?
======
tlack
You should make a demo version that people can explore before signing up. That
would make your features more tangible.

------
motokiyanase
Thanks for your advice! I will upload some demo videos to make this service
more tangible!

